# Is this good test for platinum?



## Bentfunky (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m a hobbiest when it comes to prospecting. I have some land with modest amounts of gold, good enough for my purposes. Think that I might have found PGM. Was wondering if my tests are adequate.

I’ve been finding a steel-ish color metal with iron mixed in with it. It’s malleable but takes some effort to flatten. Based on info online, I did a bit of testing which suggests that I might have PGM. My only concern is that it’s specific gravity is 11, or thereabouts. Too low for platinum (however, it appears to have iron mixed in with it -- attracted to magnet, some apparent rust).

1. hydrochloride acid: no visible reaction at room temperature 

2. Nitric acid: no visible reaction at room temperature 

3. 3% hydrogen peroxide: immediate reaction at room temperature, bubbling/fizzing.

Here’s a picture. The larger round piece is a bit more than .25g. It was originally more of a nugget shape, but I flattened it out when checking to see if it was malleable.


----------



## kurtak (Jun 7, 2021)

NO !!!

If you think it is Pt then dissolve it with AR - then test that solution with stannous chloride

Kurt


----------



## Bentfunky (Jun 7, 2021)

Not a fan of AR. Only use it when there are no other good options. However, I suppose that is really the way to go. Sigh...


----------

